# Altima 2003



## boo15146 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello, I leased an Altima 2 years ago and I have had every problem you can imagine. All the recalls. This is my third set of tires. My ride is really lound and bumpy and there is a rattling sound in my trunck that is nerve racking. My car takes at least ten tries to start and the delaership said that is normal. My car vibrates. Basically, I hate this car with all my heart, but has anyone eperience any of these problems. I want to sell it and take a loss.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

boo15146 said:


> My car takes at least ten tries to start and the delaership said that is normal.


Find a new dealership!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Take a look at the tech publications at the top of this section. Should clue you in to some of your issues.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

dkocur said:


> Find a new dealership!



Yes, you'd be suprised what a single change like that can do.


----------



## boo15146 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Technical publications*

I have never been on this website where are the technical publications?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Click the below...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=14431


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Most states' Lemon Laws protect lessee's too.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Most states' Lemon Laws protect lessee's too.



dont feel bad...im on my 4th recall i believe(lost count)
I had a 1993 altima before this and had problems with it since day ONE and i should have took that as a lesson to leave the altima alone but nooooooooooooooooo cuz of those stupid clear taillights and all the tight mods u can do,,,i haddddd to buy thiz car...now its like deja vu..
Just had my breaks and roters replaced, countless recalls, fuel door release switch broke, cup holders broke...PROBLEM with automatic door locks, sometimes they lock allll by themselves with car running. Thumping noise under the front drivers side tire...oooh and the most ANNOYING prob....when i hit pot holes...the damn passenger seat squeaks....wtf????!!!!!!The cloth interior SUCKS. LINT like u wouldnt believe.every time i press and release the damn clutch it sqeaks like i stepped on a damn duck lol... Hmmmm anything else??
All petty stuff granted but for a 20,000 nissan....?


----------



## boo15146 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Thanks for the replys*

I have a cranberry SL and I have 21/2 years left on my lease. I think I will just trade it in and get a passat. I have had the gas lever break, cup holder, window strips reaplced, all five recalls done. It is so said because I thought I would really enjoy the car. I have 36, 000 miles and it is a 2002. I know I was bumb I leased it tooooo long!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

boo15146 said:


> Hello, I leased an Altima 2 years ago and I have had every problem you can imagine. All the recalls. This is my third set of tires. My ride is really lound and bumpy and there is a rattling sound in my trunck that is nerve racking. My car takes at least ten tries to start and the delaership said that is normal. My car vibrates. Basically, I hate this car with all my heart, but has anyone eperience any of these problems. I want to sell it and take a loss.


3.5 or 2.5?


----------

